# Help w/ new tank set-up.



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey Everyone,
I am new to the planted scene and am currently setting up my first planted tank. I am still on the aquascaping part of the journey and am looking for advice for this set-up.

set up details:
40g breeder tank (36x18x16 I think)
10g sump w/bio balls and carbon when needed (mag7 for return pump)
50lbs of aquariumplants.com planted tank substrate
DIY 70w MH lighting pendant using a Brinks fixture.

I do not plan on adding carbon to this tank because I don't want to do a whole bunch of maintenance. I do plan on dosing Excell to the tank and using root tab fertilizer from aquariumplants.com. The light should give adequate coverage from front to back and cover almost the whole length of the tank minus a few inches on each side. Light sits about 6-7" off of the water. I also have 4 pieces of driftwood to use in the tank for my hardscape.

I was wondering with the information I gave, what type of plants would you use? Keep in mind the lighting, current in the tank, fact I am not using CO2 (only Excell and root ferts), and that it is a piranha that needs some room to ram around in when he wants.

Here's some pics of the tank with water in it (letting it all settle and cure a bit) and some shots of the driftwood I have:


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

Maybe I should have posted this in the *New to aquarium plants * section. Can a mod move it if this is in the wrong spot? Thanks.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't think that pacu is gonna like the soft water and the plants probably won't appreciate him either.


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

thanks for the reply, but i do not intend on ever putting a pacu in that tank. a pacu would get way too large for a 40g breeder tank and they never tickled my fancy. the only fish i am going to put in there, at least initially, is my solitary red belly piranha. eventually i would like to try a school of some cardinals or neons to liven it up a bit. Often when piranhas get larger they won't chase the smaller prey items, especially when fed well . I do know that on occassion piranhas will nip and trim plants if they feel they are in the way so maybe plants that are resiliant would be a good idea as well. 

anyone else with suggestions?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> I do not plan on adding carbon to this tank because I don't want to do a whole bunch of maintenance. I do plan on dosing Excell to the tank and using root tab fertilizer from aquariumplants.com.


Firstly, adding pressurized CO2 to a tank, will NOT make it high maintenance. If anything, it will make it easier for you. Secondly, you say you don't plan on adding any carbon source, but Excel is a carbon source. If you dose that as per instructions, it will get costly on a 40gal tank, compared to using pressurized over the long run.

As far as plant suggestions, check out the Betrock Information Systems - InteriorScape - Foliage Listings from PlantFinder for ideas. The 'tough', low light type plants that always come to mind are the Anubias, and Java ferns.

HTH.


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Bert,
I am concerned about the start up cost of the pressurized CO2. I am sure it would be the way to go but if I started doing that then wouldn't I have to start doing all the dry ferts and heavy maintanance on the tank with monitoring and watching out for algae?

Thanks for the ideas on the Anubias and Java Fern. I know that I should get a couple quick growers to help prevent an initial algae bloom. Any suggestions for those? What about wisteria, would that be wise?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> I am concerned about the start up cost of the pressurized CO2. I am sure it would be the way to go but if I started doing that then wouldn't I have to start doing all the dry ferts and heavy maintanance on the tank with monitoring and watching out for algae?


I don't know your budget, but CO2 could be done for around $175, then the only expense you have is tank refills which run, for me, around $18 for a 10lb tank. Your need for ferts is more dependent on the amount of lighting you have than whether or not you have CO2. If your lighting won't be more than around 1.75wpg, you could probably run some type of 'modified' 'el natural' type tank. More than that wattage, you're approaching needing to fertilize with some kind of regularity, imo.


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

Bert what do you think about this CO2 set-up?

Freshwater Planted Aquarium Plant Care: Drs. Foster & Smith Semi-Automatic CO2 System

it wouldn't come with a tank so where would I pick up one of those?


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Try beveragefactory.com for your CO2 cylinder. They have good prices.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Bert what do you think about this CO2 set-up?


I've never used that particular unit. It's got just about all you could need packed into it. Pricewise, you would certainly pay more to get them individually, but some of the stuff there, you could diy possibly cheaper. Quality wise, I've no idea.

For cylinders, check out your local fire extinguisher company, welding supply or any place that has beverage making or beer making equipment.


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

Kelley,
thanks for the link.

Bert, 
i will check with my local beverage station and see what they have to say.


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

Well here's my hardscape and some MS Paint work to show you a basic of what I want to have in the tank.

Left Side: 2 pieces of driftwood w/java moss and anubias attached to them, micro swords infront and an amazon sword in back.

substrate cover: glosso

background: attach java fern to the handifoam background

right side: 1 piece of driftwood bare, with tall grass in the back corner










Let me know what you guys think. Also do you think there will be enough stems and fast growers in what I listed to prevent an algae bloom?

I have a canister filter coming to me and I will be setting up pressurized CO2 because of everyone's advice.

Thanks.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> Let me know what you guys think.


I think that's a nice idea to start out with.



> Also do you think there will be enough stems and fast growers in what I listed to prevent an algae bloom?


Here, imo, you're lacking. If you haven't already, check out this to give you some guidance. At the beginning, you WILL have SOME algae. The extent can be quite variable depending on your lights, etc. Concentrate on loading up the tank with fast growing plants, primarily. Over time, you start removing them and replacing them with your final 'vision' of what you think you want your tank to finally have, plantwise.


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks again Bert. I heard from another member that glosso is a sensitive plant and with a piranha in there there could be some ramming around on occassion. Should I think of a new substrate cover or will the glosso be fine with some zooming around here and there?


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 5, 2006)

Genin i think you would be alright with the glosso, if you let it root first. give it time to setup then add the p.


----------

